# First ABT's (with lots of QView)



## princess (Aug 8, 2010)

So when my momma handed me a giant bag of dark green jalepenos fresh from her garden, I knew this was going to have to be my first good post here.
	

		
			
		

		
	








I got them washed, cleaned, ribbed & seeded pretty quick. I wear vinyl gloves for this, as I have sensitive skin and a toddler who likes to chew on my fingers when his teeth hurt.







I got all my "meez" in place. Cream cheese, shredded mojack, fresh garlic, and a good dose of 'Pico Limon."   I use pico limon an awful lot. It's basically dried peppers and citric acid. ZIP-TANG!







Mixed it all up...







Stuffed them & pinned them each with 1/3 of a slice of good bacon...







Then popped them into my pretty smoker for two hours. Light smoke, open dampers & low-ish temps.







What came out can only be described as totally awesome. Thank you guys for the great ideas! Wish I could share these with ya!







Have a great week, my friends!!!

Cheers,

Princess


----------



## rw willy (Aug 8, 2010)

Those look great.  Those are good.  I love to see people eat them that say they don't like hot.  Smoking them usually mellows out their heat.

Sharp looking smoker.  Love your leveler.  Any port in a storm.


----------



## timrenner (Aug 8, 2010)

They look great!


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 8, 2010)

Those look great especially for a first post - 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





We really cant give these to ya but I wanted to give ya some SMF love anyway

Keep the posts coming


----------



## rdknb (Aug 8, 2010)

Wow you did a great job congrats


----------



## princess (Aug 8, 2010)

::blushes::  Yeah, you saw my "custom" leveler, huh?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Good thing I know how to empty a can! Ha-ha!

Thanks for the compliments!!

Cheers!
 


RW Willy said:


> Those look great.  Those are good.  I love to see people eat them that say they don't like hot.  Smoking them usually mellows out their heat.
> 
> Sharp looking smoker.  Love your leveler.  Any port in a storm.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 8, 2010)

They look great bet they tasted good too!!


----------



## meateater (Aug 8, 2010)

The ladies are coming alive on here, I love it.


----------



## abigail4476 (Aug 8, 2010)

Those look great--makes me hungry.


----------



## distre (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks great!!  I've done some similar to these, but used shrimp instead of cheese. But these are on the list for my next smoke. Good Job.


----------



## lucky13 (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks great Princess!  Hard to go wrong with anything that contains both bacon and cheese!!


----------



## realtorterry (Aug 9, 2010)

awesome!!


----------



## chefrc (Aug 12, 2010)

Great Job there. I dearly love them


----------



## dale5351 (Aug 12, 2010)

That does look good!  Wife just walked by and said MMMMM.


----------

